# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  ВМ-Т

## Blackbird

Не удержался... Во время последнего посещения магазина долго ходил и думал - купить - не купить, считал деньги в кармане... Домой приехал с 5-ю рублями... И все-же купил амоделовский ВМ-Т с баком водорода "Энергии"! Модель довольно редкая - судя по другим амоделовским гигантам исчезнет безвозвратно, поэтому решил купить.
Может кто ее собрал или собирает? Интересно услышать Ваши мнения, замечания, отзывы.
В интернете нашел следующее:
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/myarti...oryid_566.html
http://www.rumodelism.com/forum/read...8#reply_244298

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Вот та модель, фотография которой была в теме на Румоделизме:
http://www.modellwolf.de/model/wm-t/wm-t.html
http://www.modellversium.de/galerie/...-t-atlant.html

На наших сайтах я пока не видел собранного ВМ-Т. Но зато есть 3МД, где бОльшая часть деталей те же самые. Хотя Вы его, наверно, уже видели:
http://gallery.rumodelism.com/galler...04/m2095.shtml

----------


## Blackbird

> Вот та модель, фотография которой была в теме на Румоделизме:
> http://www.modellwolf.de/model/wm-t/wm-t.html
> http://www.modellversium.de/galerie/...-t-atlant.html
> 
> На наших сайтах я пока не видел собранного ВМ-Т. Но зато есть 3МД, где бОльшая часть деталей те же самые. Хотя Вы его, наверно, уже видели:
> http://gallery.rumodelism.com/galler...04/m2095.shtml


Материалы ссылок, которые Вы указали я видел... Я думал, может кто из посетителей форума его собрал (собирает) и поделится впечатлениями, предостережениями, на что нужно обратить внимание

----------


## Антон Геннадьевич

Здравствуйте! Вот решил тему оживить. Я в ноябре прошлого год тоже ходил долго вокруг этой модели и купил. В общем начал делать, выпилил проемы ниш шасии, вклеил сами ниши. Собрал передние части двигателей и тут мне что-то в голову стукнуло... решил механизацию крыла восроизвести, потому как эпоксидная задняя кромка показалась мне очень толстой, а при обрботке появились дыры. В общем срезал я закрылок. 
На Румоделизме 3-МД с механизацией был, но вот плохо там вида снизу сзади не было, а фоток у меня нет с закрылком. В основном проблематичен узел части закрылка, который двигатель закрывает.
А модель хорошая, но возни много очень надо. 
Думаю, что скоро продолжу, в чертежи вкладывать или чего там перерезать по расшивке желания нет. Собрать аккуратно, где надо подмазать. И глвный упор на окраску...

----------


## Blackbird

> Здравствуйте! Вот решил тему оживить. Я в ноябре прошлого год тоже ходил долго вокруг этой модели и купил. В общем начал делать, выпилил проемы ниш шасии, вклеил сами ниши. Собрал передние части двигателей и тут мне что-то в голову стукнуло... решил механизацию крыла восроизвести, потому как эпоксидная задняя кромка показалась мне очень толстой, а при обрботке появились дыры. В общем срезал я закрылок. 
> На Румоделизме 3-МД с механизацией был, но вот плохо там вида снизу сзади не было, а фоток у меня нет с закрылком. В основном проблематичен узел части закрылка, который двигатель закрывает.
> А модель хорошая, но возни много очень надо. 
> Думаю, что скоро продолжу, в чертежи вкладывать или чего там перерезать по расшивке желания нет. Собрать аккуратно, где надо подмазать. И глвный упор на окраску...


ВМ-Т, что на этой ссылке:
http://www.modellversium.de/galerie/...-t-atlant.html
с выпущенной механизацией

----------


## Blackbird

> Здравствуйте! Вот решил тему оживить. Я в ноябре прошлого год тоже ходил долго вокруг этой модели и купил. В общем начал делать, выпилил проемы ниш шасии, вклеил сами ниши. Собрал передние части двигателей и тут мне что-то в голову стукнуло... решил механизацию крыла восроизвести, потому как эпоксидная задняя кромка показалась мне очень толстой, а при обрботке появились дыры. В общем срезал я закрылок. 
> На Румоделизме 3-МД с механизацией был, но вот плохо там вида снизу сзади не было, а фоток у меня нет с закрылком. В основном проблематичен узел части закрылка, который двигатель закрывает.
> А модель хорошая, но возни много очень надо. 
> Думаю, что скоро продолжу, в чертежи вкладывать или чего там перерезать по расшивке желания нет. Собрать аккуратно, где надо подмазать. И глвный упор на окраску...


То есть вот в этой ссылке http://www.modellversium.de/galerie/...-t-atlant.html

----------


## Камчадал

С интересом слежу за Вашей темой. Такая же модель ждет своего часа у меня на антресолях. Пока коплю материал по внешнему виду и внутреннему устройству прототипа. Я столкнулся с наличием очень небольшого числа доступных фото по ВМ-Т, можно сказать с почти полным их отсутствием. По внешнему виду кое-что есть, но по кабине экипажа, приборам и механизмам пусто. Прошу совета, может быть вы знаете где "сидит фазан"? Да, и по устройству закрылков, элеронов и особенно местам их стыковки с ОЧК информационный голод ощущается очень остро. Буду признателен любой информации по этому вопросу.

----------


## Александр II

"сидит фазан" да тут я)))
я уже давно некоторым обещал фото, но всё как-то некогда разослать...(((((((

могу помочь инфой(кабины) по 3М-Д и 3М-II. 

------------
Александр.

----------


## Blackbird

> С интересом слежу за Вашей темой. Такая же модель ждет своего часа у меня на антресолях. Пока коплю материал по внешнему виду и внутреннему устройству прототипа. Я столкнулся с наличием очень небольшого числа доступных фото по ВМ-Т, можно сказать с почти полным их отсутствием. По внешнему виду кое-что есть, но по кабине экипажа, приборам и механизмам пусто. Прошу совета, может быть вы знаете где "сидит фазан"? Да, и по устройству закрылков, элеронов и особенно местам их стыковки с ОЧК информационный голод ощущается очень остро. Буду признателен любой информации по этому вопросу.


До целенаправленного сбора информации по 3М-Т у меня пока руки не дошли... Пока набираюсь мастерства на другом, но может чем-нибудь поможет вот эта картинка: http://www.buran.ru/images/jpg/3mbig.jpg
Соответственно, что не дорабатывалось - один в один 3М

----------


## Камчадал

> "сидит фазан" да тут я)))
> я уже давно некоторым обещал фото, но всё как-то некогда разослать...(((((((
> 
> могу помочь инфой(кабины) по 3М-Д и 3М-II. 
> 
> ------------
> Александр.


Буду очень признателен за информацию по вышеупомянутым машинам! Если Вы будете делать рассылку - включите меня в список! Спасибо!

----------


## Камчадал

> Пока набираюсь мастерства на другом, но может чем-нибудь поможет вот эта картинка: http://www.buran.ru/images/jpg/3mbig.jpg
> Соответственно, что не дорабатывалось - один в один 3М


Спасибо! Действительно, во многом можно использовать 3М как прототип.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

На Румоде сегодня выставлен собранный ВМ-Т, причём с Бураном:
http://gallery.rumodelism.com/galler...35/m2707.shtml

----------


## Blackbird

> На Румоде сегодня выставлен собранный ВМ-Т, причём с Бураном:
> http://gallery.rumodelism.com/galler...35/m2707.shtml


Ну я как и ожидал - если ВМ-Т выглядит очень "натурально", то планер 11Ф35... "игрушечно" и дело тут даже не в сборке автором - очень уж сложное это изделие... сложные геометрические обводы (носовой части), которые все же доступны "простым смертным" (www.buran.ru). Да и поверхность с теплозащитным покрытием достоверно передать тяжело...

----------

